# birra media chiara



## betulina

Ciao a tutti,

Come sarebbe una "birra media chiara" in spagnolo? 

¿Se dice de alguna forma concreta?

Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Creo que cerveza clara mediana.
(La cerveza puede ser de muchos tipos, y uno de éstos es la cerveza clara)


----------



## betulina

Grazie, Sabrina, come al solito! 

Allora, _chiara_ è il tipo di birra e _media_, la "grandezza".

Grazie!


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> Grazie, Sabrina, come al solito!
> 
> Allora, _chiara_ è il tipo di birra e _media_, la "grandezza".
> 
> Grazie!


Exactamente!


----------



## heidita

No sé en otras partes, pero en Madrid, la *clara* es la mezcla de cerveza con gaseosa o con fanta, a elegir. La cerveza de la que hablamos en este hilo, quiero pensar es la *"tipo Pilsen".* No se denomina _clara_ en España. 

Lo de _media_ lo he buscado, pero no encuentro nada que me de una idea de qué tamaño será. Entonces podrá ser: doble, copa o caña.


----------



## betulina

Sí, por aquí una clara también es esto. No sé bien cómo es una Pilsen, pero he optado por una cerveza "rubia". 

En cuanto al tamaño, he optado por "jarra". Más adelante en el texto dice que el vaso es de 0,4 litros. Como se trata de una novela, no me hace falta que sea muy muy preciso.

Gracias.


----------



## heidita

Ah , claro, rubia también. En Madrid, el tamaño 0.4 sería "un doble", pero jarra se entiende muy bien, buena elección.


----------



## sabrinita85

Pero jarra me parece excesivo...
Un vaso "piccolo" de cerveza es de un tamaño de los que tenemos también en casa.
El "medio" es un poco más grande, como una caña. Y el "grande", es grande


----------



## traduttrice

Soy astemia pero creo que se dice "*rubia*".


----------



## sabrinita85

http://www.geocities.com/jvilaper/cerveza2.htm


> La cerveza clara es una clase inglesa, suave, endulzada y con intenso sabor a lúpulo.



Además de "rubia", otro nombre es "clara".


----------



## heidita

sabrinita85 said:


> Pero jarra me parece excesivo...
> Un vaso "piccolo" de cerveza es de un tamaño de los que tenemos también en casa.
> El "medio" es un poco más grande, como una caña. Y el "grande", es grande


 
Pero han dicho que es 0.4, entonces lo de jarra está bien, en España al menos. Hay jarras que son de este tamaño, no es difícil de encontrarlas. 

De todas formas, una pregunta, ¿es que ofrecen tamaños más pequeños que 0.2, que sería una caña? 



traduttrice said:


> Soy abstemia pero creo que se dice "*rubia*".


 
Sí, rubia está bien. Normalmente , creo, tipo Pilsen, que es cerveza alemana, es la palabra _técnica._


----------



## betulina

Un "doble" aquí no se entendría, pero gracias, Heidita.

Sí, Sabri, quizás "jarra" suene grande, pero creo que lo que podemos entender por jarra por aquí, que es algo así, ya es de la medida, más o menos.

Gracias a las tres por la ayuda.


----------



## freakit

Pues, una caña es la que va en un vaso de 0,3 Litros, la que en Italia llamamos "piccola" (pero aquì la cantidad es de 0,2).
La que llamamos "Media" es de 0,4, en Valladolid por lo menos se la llama "Pinta" y es de 0,5.
Una jarra es un litro, y en Italia se la llama simplemente asì, Litro.


----------



## heidita

Las jarras en Madrid no tienen medida clara, de ahí que me parece bien. 
La pinta en Valladolid en Madrid es o _copa_ o _doble_.
Un litro, cómicamente, se llama "mini".


----------



## freakit

Si, tienes razòn. Se me olvidaba que una pinta se la puede llamar también Doble, y me parece que hay sitios donde una caña la llaman Tercio (¿Valencia?).
Y también que el Litro lo llaman Mini, siempre me hizo mucha gracia (sobretodo empezando el tercero )


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo a las botellas de cerveza de un litro, siempre las he llamado "litronas".


----------



## xeneize

Hola, nosotros no pedimos una "piccola", sino *una spina* y se sobreentiende que es *0,20 cl*.
En España es una *caña*, en la Argentina un *chop *(creo del portugués de Brasil _chope_).
Otra cosa es que muy pocos en Cerdeña tomen un vaso tan chico, ya que los niveles de consumición de acá son mucho más alemanes o australianos que italianos 
De hecho, los vasos "pequeños" de los que habla Sabrina, sí que los tenemos en casa, pero son los que se usan para los chiquitos de vino o más bien de nuestra aguardiente (_filuferru_, de 40%), si se lo das a alguien con cerveza, te va a pedir que le dejes la botella también 
La más grande o "mediana" la llamamos *una (spina) 0,40*.
Eso yo, en España, tanto Valladolid como Madrid, siempre lo llamé *pinta*, no utilizo _jarra,_ pero en España se usa. En la Argentina, _jarra_ es más grande.
No sé si los madrileños lo usen, pero siempre me entiendieron muy bien lo de _pinta_ dondequiera. Eso es lo que en Madrid también piden en los pubs, en otras cafeterías no sé.
Y te dan un vaso de entre 0,40 hasta 0,50, o sea las dimensiones de una pinta inglesa.
En Italia también el término *pinta* se usa, pero únicamente en los pubs.
Eso sí, las dimensiones españolas son más flexibles. Acá, la _spina 0,20_ es justamente de 0,20 cl nomás. La _caña_ la podés encontrar de 0.20 o 0.30. 
No Heidita, acá un tamaño más pequeño de 0.20 no existe, nadie lo pediría...Pero en España lo encontré, en algunas cafeterías de Valladolid, al estilo antiguo, y también en Madrid o en otros sitios, me dieron un vaso de 0.15 o algo así.
La _spina 0.40_ acá es de 0.40 cl., pero la _jarra_ española puede justamente ser 0.40 o 0.50, no es fijo.
La de un litro, la llamaría _*jarra*_ en español y _*caraffa*_ en italiano.
Ah, la pilsen es _rubia_ en español y _bionda_ en italiano, por cierto.
Luego, hay la _blanca/bianca_ (llamada acá _weiss_, a menudo, con el nombre alemán), la _roja/rossa_, y la _negra/nera_ o _scura_ 
Saludos


----------



## Oluja

Para mi una *clara* es cerveza + gaseosa, por lo menos en Salamanca, y si no los salmantinos me corrijan...


----------



## xeneize

En Valladolid también es así.


----------



## Neuromante

Que yo sepa Pilsen es un tipo de cerveza, pero no tiene que ver con el color. Serí una variedad , que además es rubia, pero no todas las rubias son Pilsen.

Lo de cerveza blanca es la primera vez que lo oigo.


Y del tamaño, hablando de la pregunta, ¿No serviría "Mediana"? Más que nada porque si primero dicen "Media" y despues "0.4" litros hay un pequeño cambio de tamaño; al menos por lo que deduzco de todos los aportes anteriores.


Lo que queda claro es que la cerveza es tan común y se usa tanto como el verbo Ser/essere, irregular cum laudem


----------



## xeneize

Sí, _pilsen_ es un tipo y es rubia. Pero no todas las rubias son pilsen, correcto.
_Blancas_ son las _weiss_, sobretodo alemanas, pero no únicamente.
¿Unos ejemplos? Paulaner Weiss, Kapuziner Weiss Bier, Münchner Weiss, etc...
El tamaño, concuerdo: para mí una 0.40 o pinta es una cerveza mediana, no grande...
Grande sería una jarra de más de 0.50  
Pero como en la mayoría de los bares tienen únicamente los vasos de caña y los de pinta, lo simplifican diciéndole _pequeño_ al primero, y _grande_ al segundo.


----------



## 0scar

Para que conste:

Las medidas más comunes en bares:
_balón_: copa redondeada
_chop/chopp/chope_=jarra de vidrio grueso (un poco más grande que el balón)
_botella_ de 3/4 de litro
_porrón_ (botella) de 1/2 litro
_lata _de 330 cm3

en casa:
_botella_ de 1 litro

La cerveza puede ser _blanca/rubia_ o _negra_. La blanca es tipo Pilsen y fecuentemente esa palabra figura en la etiqueta.


----------

